# BFP on Busereline...



## lilyandsusie (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi there...
I wondered if anyone has been in this situation or has any advice...

I am awaiting DEIVF, after two m/c, two failed hyperstimulation cycles, two failed OEIVF long protocol cycles, have been matched to a great donor, and started initial downregulation on D21 by Busereline injections. AF was a week late, and really out of the blue I decided to do a PT and omg it's a BFP (and so are the other four that I've just run out and bought, like you do!). I can't find any sensible information out there about the effects of taking Busereline (as well as being scared witless that with my rubbishy old eggs this is going to end in disaster...)

Anyone any advice?
I have of course left a message at my clinic and am waiting for them to get back to me...

Thanks!


----------

